# Help with Nismo rough ride?



## rdfarr (Sep 21, 2007)

Recently bought a 05 Frontier Nismo. Didn't really want off-road capability (it's only a 2wd anyway), but got a good deal on the car. 
Ride is rough, and the suspension seems to still resonate a bit even after going over bumps. Car has 32K miles. Could it be needing new shocks already? Would standard shocks, vs. Bilsteins, help any? Any other quick fixes to soften the ride a bit more? Are tires and shocks the only suspension difference between the standard suspension models? I have the tires at 30 psi vs. the 35 psi specified. 
Thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have the identical truck and problem. It's just the way they are, i guess.


----------



## rdfarr (Sep 21, 2007)

I discovered a term that describes my ride hitting sharp bumps: bump steer. This is where the suspension momentarily tries to steer the car when you hit a sharp bump. The steering wheel feels like the front end is trying to dart around just a bit. Is this common with the Frontier? Can an alignment shop fix this, or is it part of the design?
My truck is an '05 Nismo.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I would say no, but I'm lifted and on 33s. When I was stock I didn't notice what you describe on my '05 Nismo which is at about 25k now. At 32k, you just might benefit from new shocks and being a used truck ,you don't really know how it was treated. Pull the shocks and inspect closer. Z


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the vehicle was designed for "off road" so yes, the suspenison is going to be stiff. Change out the shocks and get some tires with soft side walls. Word of caution, your going to have
more body roll after the changes...


----------



## Pentothal (Nov 9, 2007)

New to this forum. I've been searching, but as of yet have not found recomendations for shocks. I have an '02' King cab 2wd SE Desert Runner. The right rear shock is now leaking. I do NOT go off road, strictly street driving. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## StormFront (Oct 31, 2007)

Nismo trucks come with the highly praised bilsteins shocks. Not sure what they are rated at 360psior something?? but I would assume even after that many miles they should be good unless previous owner drove it like crazy. The stock shocks on your nismo models are definitely more stiff than say my stock SE shocks. I rode my buddies nismo and it was a little more stiff. Plus SE come with general grabbers on mine so seem to have more flex. Another thing is that what are you comparing it with? I mean its a truck. It definitely rides better than my 4x4 explorer but not my 530i.


----------

